# G/O Bass tournaments changes..



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

First off I want to thank everyone that has fished my tournaments over the years. I have met some really good friends. You guys are what made my tournaments a success. After my health issues in 2010 alot of things have changed. I have decided for now not to hold anymore tournaments. If anyone has any questions feel free to give me a call.

GarryS


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Garry,

On behalf of all the guys who fished your events over the years, THANK YOU for all of your hard work. You've always run a great tournament, and will certainly be missed. I have so many good memories of fishing Griggs and O'Shaughnessy on Sundays over the years. Hopefully your health will permit you to continue competing for many years to come.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Mike... I know I am going to really miss this. I really appreciate you saying that.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Garry, ditto on what mike said. I have met a lot of great guys fishing Sunday mornings with ya. Between the Tuesday nighters and Sunday mornings that is basically where my tournament fishing started. Thanks for running these tourneys over the years it has been fun and really appreciated.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Marshall...


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I want to bump this back to the top since I am starting to get phone calls about it. Some did not know I am no longer running these. Hope everyone has a great year. Thanks again for surporting my tournaments over the years.

See ya on the water
GarryS


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Thank you Garry


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Gary for all the years man and hope to see ya on the watter soon I to cut my teeth on tues nighters


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

He may not be running them, but you can bet he'll be on the water somewhere. 
Hope to see you out there this summer again.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Already going through withdraw about this. I'm going to really miss it. Thanks again guys for making the Tournaments fun. I'm going to try to be out on the water if it ever warms up.... If anyone starts up a tournament on Sundays lets me know. Guys are asking and I want to make sure I pass it on to everyone I can. 

See ya on the water
GarryS


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Was really hoping to fish those again..to bad e nice if sumone picked up where he left off

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

